# sealine 30 must go



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

like i said sealine 30 built for casting 70 bucks if ur serious please feel free to text me anytime 757 715 1350 ill send pic


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Which "Sealine 30" ?

"30H" ? "SL30SH" ? "30 SHA" ? "30 SHV" ?


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

slosh


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

price drop 60


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Text sent . Waiting on pics


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice looking reel .


----------

